# Shortest marriage in history.



## Garbz

We've all heard the story before. Young couple gets married walk down the isle, walk back up, walk out the door, a sudden downpour of rice, and BAM the groom suffers a tragic end by decapitation:

click for large:




Best photo of the wedding


----------



## LaFoto

OH DEAR! :shock:

Poor bride, she's crying already .
That is why throwing rice is no longer allowed here! Too dangerous for the bridegrooms!


----------



## shorty6049

haha, i havent heard that story before..... maybe where YOU live the weddings are different..... ;-)


----------



## Tangerini

Heehee


----------



## noescape

HAHAHA that is priceless...


----------



## sbranam

LOL!


----------



## Alpha

Classic.


----------



## Puscas

as if having no arms wasn't bad enough...

great one!





pascal


----------



## Garbz

you have no idea how many comments I received saying that MUST be photoshopped!


----------



## D80MAN

Thats Awesome!!


----------



## ShaCow

*confused* lol


----------



## Pixie42

MaxBloom said:


> Classic.



Indeed!


----------



## PNA

Damn.....it's at least a year before we men get it cut off!!! Poor bastard!


----------



## Mike_E

Scared him right out of his suit!


----------

